# Jetty Fish ID



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Someone just posted this to the app, I have no clue what it is. Can someone ID please?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Not sure but that is a crappy leader job.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the leader skill ID, not exactly how I tie them either but whatever works. 
Anyone know the fish?


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like a Barred Grunt - Conodon nobilis


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Fishing Aggie said:


> Looks like a Barred Grunt - Conodon nobilis


Agree. Thanks bud.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

AKA Butter Perch???


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dinner


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mullethead00 said:


> Thanks for the leader skill ID, not exactly how I tie them either but whatever works.
> Anyone know the fish?


Cool fish, never have seen one. BTW I wasnt meaning to sound rude but that snap swivel is a major weak point in that set up.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fishing Aggie said:


> Looks like a Barred Grunt - Conodon nobilis


yes



justletmein said:


> AKA Butter Perch???


that's what I call them


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Cool fish, never have seen one. BTW I wasnt meaning to sound rude but that snap swivel is a major weak point in that set up.


Maybe that was so the pink beads would do there magic...


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I've fished the upper coast all my life and have never see one of those. Do we have those around Sabine/Galveston or was it caught somewhere else? Cool looking fish.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

The guy on FishingScout, FirePro911, caught it 2 hours ago at the Galveston jetties while fishing on the bottom for big uglies. He caught a couple of those too.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Not to get off topic but hey Mullethead, any plans on releasing an android version of that app?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

We catch em quite often on pins, they seem to be a lil thicker in the fall. Was told that fished live they make great tarpon bait, just havnt caught one yet. Always called em "butter perch"


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

ossnap said:


> Not to get off topic but hey Mullethead, any plans on releasing an android version of that app?


Yes, hoping to do so this Fall. I'll add you to the early access list.


----------



## seanu21 (Jul 25, 2007)

JOHNNYREB said:


> We catch em quite often on pins, they seem to be a lil thicker in the fall. Was told that fished live they make great tarpon bait, just havnt caught one yet. Always called em "butter perch"


That is where I always catch them also and have heard they are junk for bait. The Nic is covered in them. Got a bunch of underwater pics of them all over that wreck. Also at the PM jetty I catch them. Not often in the surf unless I'm fishing by structure.

I've always known them as Butter Perch.

Sean


----------

